# Texas Soap Suppliers



## DunbarDesigned (Sep 11, 2017)

Does anyone know of any Texas based soap suppliers? I am a hands-on shopper and I'd rather buy local so that I can use my products right away. Also, shipping prices are the devil!


----------



## DunbarDesigned (Sep 13, 2017)

*It turns out...*



DunbarDesigned said:


> Does anyone know of any Texas based soap suppliers? I am a hands-on shopper and I'd rather buy local so that I can use my products right away. Also, shipping prices are the devil!



Lone Star Candle Supply is located in Keller, TX


----------



## Susie (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you for posting that!  I was trying my hardest to think of what their name is, now that I have moved to the big city.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 13, 2017)

DunbarDesigned said:


> Lone Star Candle Supply is located in Keller, TX


 
Lone star only has fragrances. I live less than 2 hours from it, but they would not ship for less than 8 or 10 dollars, even if you are only buying 1.  So unless you live close to Keller ...

I love NG fragrances, and they would ship up to three or four 1 oz fragrances for less than 4 dollars.  Almost the cost of a gallon of gas.

But, what are you looking to make?

You can buy your oils at the grocery store, and your lye at ace hardware.

Use natural colorants like spices or cocoa butter.

If it is MP, then you can get the stuff at the hobby store.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 14, 2017)

Texas Natural Supply in Austin:

http://www.texasnaturalsupply.com/default.asp


----------



## Susie (Sep 14, 2017)

I am 22 minutes from Lone Star Candle Supply, according to Google.   And I occasionally work 5 minutes from it.


----------



## DunbarDesigned (Sep 15, 2017)

Oooooo! I'm definitely checking Austin out! It's only like an hour away! I did discover a sprouts near my house and boy I was in heaven. I got exactly what I've been looking for!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 15, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Texas Natural Supply in Austin:
> 
> http://www.texasnaturalsupply.com/default.asp


 

well, That is expensive ....


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 15, 2017)

Susie said:


> I am 22 minutes from Lone Star Candle Supply, according to Google.  And I occasionally work 5 minutes from it.


 
They are supper nice Susie!  And their FOs are very potent.

I went once last year. But I am 1 1/2 hours away, and the traffic was horrible too, so forme not worth it.


----------

